# Proworld Transfers



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello guys

I was planning on buying stock transfers from pro world. Each design comes in one size. What do people do when they transfer them into large shirts? Do they use the same size design for small, medium and large shirts?


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes, transfers are usually one size and then depending on your shirt size will determine how big the design looks. I have purchased from a few suppliers and have not seen different size transfers of the same design before. Not to say they don't make them, but probably is very unusual.


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

raqi1986 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I was planning on buying stock transfers from pro world. Each design comes in one size. What do people do when they transfer them into large shirts? Do they use the same size design for small, medium and large shirts?


Yes the same size design goes on a small or XXL. This is common with all shirts. Want to test this out go into a retail store with a tape measure and measure logos. I actually did this a few years back when I sold NASCAR shirts and noticed the small shirts had the logo that looked like and all over design. I found the same size print on a small through 4XL.


----------



## raqi1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I have been doing research for the past month on this website and the information has been phenomenal.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

Its one of the very nice things about vinyl cutting; its extremely easy to rescale your design for even 1% if you need.

Regards, Robert


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

I know this sounds like a real dumb question but the measurements that read in the description of the ProWorld Transfers is confusing me. 

Is it Width by Height
or Height by Width??

The only reason I ask is because some designs say that the Height is longer than the width but when you look at the design I be like....whaaaaat but the width looks way longer than the height. I am pressing on baby onesies and one inch misjudgement will be a waste.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It is the width by the height. Sizes may be approximate. If an exact size is needed please contact us. 
Contact Pro World Inc - Pro World


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

proworlded said:


> It is the width by the height. Sizes may be approximate. If an exact size is needed please contact us.
> Contact Pro World Inc - Pro World



I did sent an e-mail asking for exact sizes on some of the transfers but the reply was to view all sizing information by clicking on image of transfer, which I of course did.

So if those sizes are exact then I can't buy them 
I'm trying to meet the $299 in merch requirement so I can qualify for the $99 heat press but I don't know what else to add.


----------

